# Eduardo's Villamartin



## Albir_Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

Staying in torrevieja this weekend visiting friends and tonight we drove down to villamartin/playa flamenca area. Went to eduardos group restaurant and the whole dining experiance was great. The staff were second to none, the food was served near upon Michelin starred and the lay out is beautiful.

Highly reccomend.

Tom.


----------

